# Scented candles?



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've read that scented candles are bad for cockatiels. However, does that mean that they just shouldn't be lit in the same room as the cockatiel or is it unsafe to burn them in the house at all? Just wondering.... Thanks!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive heard not even in the house at all...

but over on talk parrots theres been a thread about these...

if you want your house to smell nice, you can boil certain fruits and spices. like apples, cinnamon, oranges, lemon... and we've done it ourselves it smells really nice and it makes our home smell nice  and boiling fruit and cinnamon and such is safe


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Good suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm gonna try that! Thanks


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been told that wick-less candles can be used around birds, but I am leery of using even them around my birds. I do burn candles for Sabbath dinner each week, but they are those cheap scentless glass candles you get from the Mexican aisle in the grocery store. I haven't burned a scented candle in a long time. I've been told it's the scent that harms birds, not the candle itself so I'd be careful with any scents around your birds.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If it's the scent then I guess a soy candle wouldn't be any better than a regular candle- which was going to be next question. Oh well. Bye all my candles.... Hello, boiling fruit and cinnamon.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have scented candles but i never burn them, i have a lovely coconut one that smells lovely, i have a few candles that they are just to look at.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

What about pot pourri? Could we go back to the days of heating up a burner with a small tea light?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont know... a lot of pot pourri is chemically scented with perfume, which would be a problem


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to be the one to say I really don't see a huge problem with scented candles and birds. Yea, I know ... everywhere you read it says that they are very harmful, I know that I read that all the time. 

However, I do burn scented candles and have never had a problem with the candles and the birds. Now I don't burn the candles all the time and the scents I burn are very mild because of my allergies. On the other hand, my parents are big on candles and they burn them quite a bit and have a cockatiel of there own. They have been burning candles for years and Rudy is 17 plus years old and has never had any sort of issue with it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had intense sticks and used the george forman grill 1-2 a week and my family also does too but never had a problem since we still own and owed budgies. Since last year i have discovered all of these and i really havent used them again, so maybe just lucky i dont know


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Are there some links to theories on this? Curious as to what the baseline of thought is. I am wondering if close proximity plays the main role in all of these types of things. For example, a candle, perhaps if you can see the smoke from it then it is dangerous. Or the incense sticks/cubes.. again... as long as you can see the smoke maybe it is dangerous.. and also in the same room as the birds. Same with aerosol sprays.. you can see the spray when you spray it.. but after a bit, you just have the smell. There's tons of things... nail polish.. a wood stove.. the teflon on cooking items. I just wonder if it all has to do with a certain time while it's in use and with the bird being right in the same room with it. If you use these items while a bird is in another room, then perhaps alright?


----------



## BirdGoddess (Oct 5, 2011)

Never heard of scented candles being bad for them...I don't really use scented ones anyways.


----------

